# Villa/Penthouse for a private party



## a123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello 

Does anyone know someone (person/agency) who would rent a villa or a penthouse, preferably with a private pool access for a private party in Dubai? Nothing too crazy, just to have a nice family day at the pool and gathering at night with some friends. Google wasn't helpful at all!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can rent villas on the Palm for private parties. You'll need to speak to one of the RE agents about it.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

A party... Are we invited?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Byja said:


> A party... Are we invited?


Do u think we will be invited ..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> Do u think we will be invited ..... :fingerscrossed:


Of course - we're "family"


----------

